# How would you setup this dust collection system?



## KillaVolt (Mar 16, 2014)

I have this small 1HP dust collector, and I purchased a super dust deputy to use with it as well.
I’d love to close couple the fan to the cyclone, but it would seem that I can’t because I can’t mount my fan sideways to the separator ring like I see a lot of people have done. It has a rectangular bolt pattern.
The other caveat is that it has to be portable, both the collector and cyclone unit, and be able to fit through regular doorways so I can’t necessarily just build it all into a stand.
I’d like to have the dust collector and cyclone unit physically connected so they move together without putting strain on the ducting. I also want to improve the ducting such that it doesn’t have so many tight bends.
As it sits right now though it provides plenty of airflow for my needs, so even with all those bends it isn’t having a negative effect on my requirements for it
Basically I kind of just want to strengthen it up a little bit. as you can see it’s a little hard to remove the lid from the garbage can because of the solid ducting and if I do remove the can from the bottom I have nothing to support the weight of the dust deputy or ducting.
This is a pretty rough setup right now though I just fit everything together so I could play around with it.
Keep in mind that all I have for woodworking tools is a 12” miter saw a circular saw, and some basic hand tools, so I can’t just plop down a giant sheet of wood and start making accurate cuts and huge circle cutouts.


----------



## KillaVolt (Mar 16, 2014)

I had some good luck I think, some of the smaller portable dust collectors use the same blower as this model but they have an outlet adapter that converts the outlet from rectangle to 4" round so I bought two of those and I can use them to mount my blower sideways on top of the dust deputy. 

Now I'm going to build a stand something like this I think, but with casters 
https://www.monolocoworkshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/20150711_2321161.jpg


----------

